#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Lipgloss housefeestje in een Kerk...

## fl@x

Hey Mensen,

Weer foto's van een nieuwe editie van het clubfeest Lipgloss.

DJ's:

*Giographic
Cusco
Don Diablo*

Special acts:

*Rick Driegen (drums)
Susanne Alt (sax)*













Rest van de foto's te vinden in dit online album.

http://groups.msn.com/Sanderlighting...oto&PhotoID=16



En ook hier: http://www.studiotas.net/index-lipgloss.htm


[u]Gebruikte materialen</u>



Light:

14 x Mac 250
6 x mac 300
4 x Claypacky Stagecolor 575
4 x High-end trackspot
8 x martin 218 scan
18 x fourbar p64
24 x Ledtube
8 x Rainbowpar
2 x Spookyblue laser
partij par 64 vloerspots
Swefog cracker

Licon 1 
Pearl 2000 

Trusscircle 11 meter
Trusscircle 3 meter


+/- 100 mtr truss


geluid:

4 x KS triaks stack
4 x KS CPAII top
8 x KS TW 18" sub
2 x KS CPA2 Dj monitor
GAE floormonitors
Pioneer DJM600 + 2 CDJ-1000
Technics sl1210 limited edition
Midas Venice zaaltafeltje..
Ashly EQ's
Shure U4 wireless


Voor meer pics check www.lipgloss.nl


Groeten Sander

----------


## ronny

ziet er weer eens zeer goed uit hoor[^]   

niet teveel gerammel van die kisten waar je geluid op stond? Het is waarschijnlijk nogwel eens gevraagd, maar hoe zit het met de akoustiek in zo een kerkgebouw? Jullie doen wel meer klussen in van die "nachtmerrie's" van zalen kwa akoustiek als ik me niet vergis?
Of viel het wel mee daar, aangezien er vanuit 4 punten naar elkaar toe gespeeld werd?

hoe heb je die grote halve cirkelconstructie eigenlijk omhoog gekregen?

veel vraagjes weer :Big Grin: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## fl@x

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> 
> ziet er weer eens zeer goed uit hoor[^]   
> 
> niet teveel gerammel van die kisten waar je geluid op stond? Het is waarschijnlijk nogwel eens gevraagd, maar hoe zit het met de akoustiek in zo een kerkgebouw? Jullie doen wel meer klussen in van die "nachtmerrie's" van zalen kwa akoustiek als ik me niet vergis?
> Of viel het wel mee daar, aangezien er vanuit 4 punten naar elkaar toe gespeeld werd?
> 
> hoe heb je die grote halve cirkelconstructie eigenlijk omhoog gekregen?
> 
> ...



Hey Ronny,

Gerammel van kisten hebben we geen last van gehad, ze waren alleen wel noodzakelijk i.v.m met hoogte van de set.

Acoustiek is natuurlijk erg belabberd in zo'n grote kerk, we hebben gebruik gemaakt van drie maal een vierkant opstelling, zodat je in op elke plek in de kerk een zo direct mogelijk geluid had.

Die cirkel hebben we met speciale adaptors onder 4 x genie SL-25 gehangen. We hebben de ledtubes en bekabeling tezamen met de mac's ingehangen en omhoog... Later hebben we met een liftje nog de zware Claypaky's gehangen.

Mvg Sander

----------


## beyma

Zo dat is weer eens iets anders dan een standaard vierkant carré! [^]

Heel mooi hoor! 

Maar als je zo een halve cirkel hebt staan, hebben de "poten" dan niet de neiging om uit elkaar te gaan ??

----------


## fl@x

> citaat:_Geplaatst door beyma_
> 
> Zo dat is weer eens iets anders dan een standaard vierkant carré! [^]
> 
> Heel mooi hoor! 
> 
> Maar als je zo een halve cirkel hebt staan, hebben de "poten" dan niet de neiging om uit elkaar te gaan ??



Tja dat is ook een eis van de opdrachtgever, het moet telkens weer iets creatiefs zijn. 

Poten zakken wel iets uit, heb gaffa geplakt onder de baseplate om dit te controleren. +/- 0,5 cm uitzakking. Dus dat viel wel mee.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Hoe bereken je zo'n constructie? Rechtoe rechtaan verticale lasten kan ik wel, maar van zoiets zou ik niet weten waar ik moest beginnen met cijfertjes opschrijven.
Net klusje verder!

----------


## mtouch

Strakke set hoor! Hoe heb je de liggers op de cirkel bevestigd? Dat kan ik niet zo goed zien. Met gewone T-stukken, T-clamps?

Groeten, Michiel.

----------


## fl@x

> citaat:Strakke set hoor! Hoe heb je de liggers op de cirkel bevestigd? Dat kan ik niet zo goed zien. Met gewone T-stukken, T-clamps?



Deze zitten met multi-corners van Prolyte in de constructie verwerkt.





> citaat:Hoe bereken je zo'n constructie? Rechtoe rechtaan verticale lasten kan ik wel, maar van zoiets zou ik niet weten waar ik moest beginnen met cijfertjes opschrijven.
> Net klusje verder!



berekening heeft een dochterbedrijf van ons gedaan, ik bedenk en operate dit soort shows n.l

----------


## AJB

Heey Sander,heb je weer netjes gedaan kerel ! Zie zelfs onze grote vriend Binnert nog op de laatste foto  :Smile:

----------


## fl@x

@ Arvid,

Ja zelfs Binert te vinden op een housefeest! Was weer een toppertje afgezien van een kleine storing! 

Greetz Sander

----------


## Upgrading your system

Vertel  :Big Grin:

----------


## fl@x

haha :Big Grin: 

Tja, het bleek dat onze nieuwe 220V verdeeldozen iets te wijde bussen hadden voor de kleine gegoten stekkers van de Pioneer CDJ-1000 en DJM-600 mengtafel. Hierdoor viel het geluid een aantal keren uit en zoek dan maar eens uit waar het aan ligt! Gelukkig het probleem snel gevonden en verholpen. Don Diablo heeft er in ieder geval geen hinder van ondervonden. We hebben ook nog een Dj monitor moeten vervangen omdat één van de DJ's 2 x 600watt KS CPAII  niet genoeg vond. Je kon werkelijk niet in de buurt van die draaitafels komen zo hard ging het daar. Helaas vond één topje dat niet zo leuk en ging in de beveiliging. 

Tja hoort er bij zeg ik dan, volgende keer maar een KS standard stack als Dj-monitor neer zetten ( 2 x 2kW )  :Big Grin:

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Mijn Complimenten,

Zéér goed afgewerkt, creatief bedacht en een mooi eindresultaat!

Alleen toen ik die 20 fotos bekeek dacht ik bij de 19de foto, was er eigenlijks wel publiek..8-| maar gelukkig, bij de 20ste ( de laatste foto :Wink: ) waren er toch nog mensen te zien.

keep up the good work!

----------


## fl@x

> citaat:Mijn Complimenten,
> 
> Zéér goed afgewerkt, creatief bedacht en een mooi eindresultaat!
> 
> Alleen toen ik die 20 fotos bekeek dacht ik bij de 19de foto, was er eigenlijks wel publiek..8-| maar gelukkig, bij de 20ste ( de laatste foto) waren er toch nog mensen te zien.
> 
> keep up the good work!



Thanx, tja foto's zijn allemaal voor opening feest gemaakt dus logischerwijs geen publiek :Big Grin:

----------


## flurk

Misschien wat of topic maar kan dit zomaar bij jullie?Ik bedoel in een kerk.Bij onsdit is gewoon ondenkbaar.Je wat wordt zowat naar de hel verbannen.

----------


## AJB

Het Huis van ***..... Ook die knakker is wel eens jarig ! En gefeest zal er worden... Hoop naakte engeltjes [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin: 

[B)]

----------


## fl@x

Haha,

Die kerk wordt alleen nog maar voor dit soort doeleinden gebruikt. Is gekocht door een horecabedrijf en ontheiligt. Dus prima stekkie om leuke producties in te houden. Qua sfeer uniek natuurlijk.

----------


## ronny

bij die sfeer kan ik me wel wat voorstellen ja[^]   Het is dus een locatie die alleen nog maar voor dit soort gelegendheden wordt gebruikt. is daar dan ook enige voorziening voor aangebracht?  ik bedoel maar van decor, backdrops, stroomvoorziening?
kun je mss bepaalde delen afzetten? 


mvg
ronny

----------


## eddy56

> citaat:_Geplaatst door fl@x_
> 
> Haha,
> 
> Die kerk wordt alleen nog maar voor dit soort doeleinden gebruikt. Is gekocht door een horecabedrijf en ontheiligt. Dus prima stekkie om leuke producties in te houden. Qua sfeer uniek natuurlijk.



Sorry maar deze kerk is bij mijn weten van de gemeente zwolle[^]. heb er zelf nog gezeten van kerst tot oud en nieuw. 

Misschien bedoel jij de proosdij[?]. 

Greetz Eddy

----------


## fl@x

> citaat:_Geplaatst door eddy56_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door fl@x_
> ...




Kan zijn dat ik verkeerd geïnformeerd ben, ik weet niet beter dat die kerk van een particulier is. Proosdij weet ik in ieder geval zeker. Tja doet er ook niet toe eigenlijk. Sorry voor de verkeerde info....

Voorzieningen zijn er wel aardig voor elkaar:

125 A stroomvoorziening

Is echter niet voldoende voor deze klus.
We hebben nog een 80 Kva agregaat gebruikt voor kachels, horeca en backstage voorzieningen ( een hele batterij föhns voor de modellencontest)

----------


## VERVALLEN

Wat mij opviel : ledtubes continu blauw branden?

Was er geen ledtibe spectakel?

----------


## fl@x

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ-Martin_
> 
> Wat mij opviel : ledtubes continu blauw branden?
> 
> Was er geen ledtibe spectakel?



Jazeker wel, deze foto's zijn kort na elkaar genomen, stom vergeten een ander patroontje op te zetten. Tijdens de show hebben we de Leds intensief gebruikt. +/- 30 cues en 15 chases geprogd. Erg leuke effecten moet ik zeggen. 24 tubes geven erg veel licht.

----------


## LLights

> citaat:Voorzieningen zijn er wel aardig voor elkaar:
> 
> 125 A stroomvoorziening
> 
> Is echter niet voldoende voor deze klus.
> We hebben nog een 80 Kva agregaat gebruikt voor kachels, horeca en backstage voorzieningen



en ook nog een gemeentetapje gemaakt toch??

was weer een leuke klus om te doen...





> citaat:Het Huis van ***..... Ook die knakker is wel eens jarig ! En gefeest zal er worden... Hoop naakte engeltjes



Die (bijna) naakte engeltjes waren er zeker....  :Big Grin:

----------


## fl@x

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LLights_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Voorzieningen zijn er wel aardig voor elkaar:
> ...




Hey Leon

Klopt ja, we hebben ook nog een 32A lijntje gelegd uit de gemeentekast.
En engeltjes genoeg op dat feestje :Big Grin:

----------


## beyma

> citaat:Bij ons dit is gewoon ondenkbaar.Je wat wordt zowat naar de hel verbannen.



HAHAHAHA, wie gaat er dan ook in Armenia wonen,(twee straten,-een steeg en een kerk) hebben ze daar uberhaupt al electriciteit?? :Wink:

----------


## jigg

wat heeft dat nou gekost die truss alleen al als ik vragen mag?

----------


## fl@x

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jigg_
> 
> wat heeft dat nou gekost die truss alleen al als ik vragen mag?



Moeilijk te zeggen, de klant krijgt gewoon een totaalprijs voor de hele productie. Inclusief personeel, vervoer en apparatuur.

----------


## beyma

> citaat:wat heeft dat nou gekost die truss alleen al als ik vragen mag?



Als je in de webshop van deze site kijkt, zie je dat een cirkeltruss van 12 meter ruim 14.000 euro kost, en dan heeft hij nog 100 meter rechte stukken gebruikt, dus dat is ook zo'n 283 euro per deel a 3 mtr,plus nog een 3 mtr cirkel,maakt dus totaal een dikke 28.000 euro...... [ :Stick Out Tongue: ][:0]

----------


## fl@x

Haha, ja verkoopprijs ja. Ik dacht eigenlijk dat ie bedoelde wat de productie gekost heeft. Maar vind het niet zo'n goed plan om dat openbaar te bespreken. Ff een offerte aanvragen zou ik zeggen...

----------


## soundcheckfrits

> citaat:_Geplaatst door fl@x_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door eddy56_
> ...



jah  125A enkel  dat is dan weer minder
beetje lastig   met licht geluid op zlefde fase  maarjah   het werkt  daarniet om

----------


## PHsound

ff wat anders is dat een mooie dame die daar voor LJ speelt?

----------


## MC Party

Cker, is super vrouwtje. 
Ze zegt alleen niet zo veel.. :-)

----------


## fl@x

Tja ze is tenminste wel de lekkerste LJ die ik ken....
En ze kan nog hard werken ook!

----------

